# Best Steak Marinade EVER!!!!



## midwestcop (Jun 7, 2007)

Hey guys I wish I could buy a bottle and send one to everyone but I cant.... Its GREAT as a mirinade for steaks...... Mix in with hamburger meat for some awesome burgers, great on chicken, pork chops, and even great in a stew.... Try some out..... all my relatives in Texas order cases of this... I promise you wont be dissapointed

http://www.andrias.com/order.asp


----------



## franco61365 (Jul 3, 2007)

have you ever tried Daddy Hinkles, steak and meat marinade, I found it here in Missouri, it is two part ( wet & Dry ), and it will knock the socks off ya, we love it on prok chops, we buy the cheap ones ( rib chops I think ) and grill em!


----------



## ammjr (Jul 3, 2007)

Believe it or not Lawry's Steak & Chop marinade is also pretty darned good.  I haven't tried Andria's but the website is nice - looks like there's some tasty recipes on there.
 - Anthony


----------



## midwestcop (Jul 19, 2007)

Ill have to see if I can find daddy hinkles around here.... 

I worked at andrias steakhouse when I was in highschool.... . and actually grew up down the street from the Andrias... its a family owned resturaunt, the grandfather came up with the steak sauce recipe when he opened the place years ago...


----------



## gruelurks (Apr 30, 2009)

Glad to see someone else likes Daddy Hinkles on here. I love that stuff! Anyone smoke with it?


----------

